# Schlotzsky's Sourdough Buns



## the_intimidator (Oct 26, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a bread pan that makes the 6 to 8 inch breads/buns that Schlotzsky's uses? My wife and I want to make some but can't find a pan that makes that size of bun.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

No I don't, but this is what I've done to make forms in various sizes out of aluminum foil

http://members.aol.com/davidpetty/mom61.htm

In steps 3 and 4, you can actually make the walls as high as you like, not just folding to the center to make forms of various base sizes and wall heights.

Flare the sides for more round effect as needed.

I've mostly used this for cornbread bowls or other quickbread forms , as bread free froms fairly well but it should work for a yeast dough too.

Phil


----------



## poorrichard (Jan 20, 2013)

the small size pans are available from amazon, "wilton"   6" diameter. I just bought 3 @ 8.03 each. I am waiting to try them.


----------

